# Great Caliper



## Dandog

Starrett is the best .second is mitutomyo why use anything else just convert it or use a chart.


----------



## mattg

You convert it, I'll use this and spend more time woodworking, not glued to a decimal chart. You know, isn't it amazing that there are people here on this website that comment on others postings, but never have anything relevant to say? This was a tool review, not a debate as to which tool is better, or if you want to stare at a decimal chart, or form some joinery? I am getting sick and tired of jack asses commenting on my postings, and projects that have ABSOLUTELY NO PROJECTS OF THEIR OWN, and yet make derogatory statements about my staining process, and how they would do it. I already said it was my first time to use Watco Danish Oil, and was inexperienced with it. Get a life, Mr. Perfectionists!!!

How do you know Mitutoyo or Starrett is better than this measuring instrument? Have you tried them all? Have you tried this one yet? I know you haven't because they are a new company here in the United States. Why not just post your ignorant rant on my relevant tool review? I happen to sell both Starrett and Mitutoyo where I work, and this one is BETTER.


----------



## KayBee

Nice review, thanks. The one handed opening of the case is a nice feature About how much does this run? And what size batteries. (I have a stash of the wixey sized ones.) 
Okay, I'm a former high end cabinetmaker from a family of tool and die makers. They laugh a lot when I tell them about woodworkers that insist on starrett for wood. That's usually followed up with comments about "more money than sense" and "didn't need starrett until I been a journeyman for years."


----------



## mattg

Kaybee, first of all thank you for your positive contribution to my relevant tool review. I rather enjoy comments that have some brain waves inspiring them! I believe we sell these for around $70.00. They have a 1 yr warranty, and we were told that if one is defective within that warranty period, they will replace it. This instrument comes with 2 CR2023 batteries. I agree, if you are used to fractions, why even take a chance on converting from decimal and getting it wrong on lets say a 16" wide piece of mahogany or figured maple you had hopes of building a great piece of furniture with, all so you can say "What, me worry?".


----------



## wseand

How do you really feel Matt? ;>)~ I liked the review, it is always nice to have choices in life. Does it seem sturdy enough to past the test of time. I like the conversion feature who the hell wants to convert crap in their head if the damn tool does it for you.


----------



## mattg

Bill to answer your question: Alfred E Newman.

Yes, we also sell cheap Chinese and Indian measurement instruments where I work, and this is far superior, especially for woodworking. I mean, I use my caliper to measure boards off of the jointer before and after going through the planer, and also to set my dovetail bits on my Leigh Dovetail Jig for blind dovetails. I don't think I'll ever use it under water, unless we have a flood!!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

Thanks for the review Matt.


----------



## mattg

You're welcome, Charles!! How are you today? Ran into any jackasses today? I wonder what I will encounter when I blog about replacing the saw blade arbor bearings in my tablesaw later on this week? Werner Von Braun?


----------



## wseand

Ah SNAFU. A man of many personalities yet has the same dumb look on his face. I like it.


----------



## DavidHarms

Good review Matt, i know how you feel… that's why i've for the most part moved away from LJ's .. started my own blog, and started communicated with woodworkers over at woodtalkonline.com… don't get any where near the "viewers" to my personal blog but oh well those that i communicate with via it only care about advancing the craft…..


----------



## tdv

Matt I worked as an engineering turner for some time & we used Moore & Wright, Starret primarily & Mitotoyo when they first arrived here in the 70's & they were great but with the new digital tools with push button conversion they are amazingly accurate & so convenient, even the cheap ones, so I'm with you we cant live in the past & after all I can't plane wood to half a thou anyway
Trevor


----------



## richgreer

Thanks for the review -

It seems like I am buying a new digital caliper every few months. I have discovered that they don't hold up well if you spill coffee on them or if you drop them on the floor.

This case (if I use it) may alleviate those problems.


----------



## Bertha

Thanks for the review, Matt. I used to think woodworkers didn't need high precision measuring tools until I saw the work of woodworkers using high precision measuring tools. I'm well trained in math but I'll even use a fractional CALCULATOR simply because it's handy  I appreciate your review & will keep an eye out for these.


----------



## Dusty56

Hi Matt,
At first glance , I thought it was a review of a Grizzly (green) caliper , so I ignored the post. 
Then I noticed that you were the poster and I had to pay attention to it : )
I have a digital caliper and your positives on this one equal all of the negatives on the one I have, except the price. Having to reset to zero on each use is ridiculous in this day and age. That being said , the actual measurements seem to be right on despite the headaches.
Next time , I will spend the extra bucks on something like this unit : )
Thanks for your review , Matt !


----------



## DLCW

Matt,

Do you have a website we can go to to get more information, ordering, shipping, etc.?


----------



## Dandog

Hey Matt I wasn't trying to bag on you in any way.just simply stated that Sterritt is the best you already have the best And it's just a simple math problem. Takes 30 seconds on a calculator. By the way my projects speak for themselves.The reason why Sterritt is the best. I've been a precision metal worker for over 10 years. And it's trusted in every shop I go to. Do a little research and you'll find the same thing out. Ask any machinist. That's how I know.


----------



## mattg

Dandog, I comprehend the value of L.S Starrett tools. You may have been a machinist, but I am a machinist tool salesman. I sell tens of thousands of dollars of tools daily. I do not need to do any research when our biggest measuring instrument vendor is Mitutoyo. You should do a bit more research and think a half second BEFORE opening your mouth and dispersing ignorant rants, and then folks won't jump on you the way I did. Please refrain from posting anymore of your jibberish to any of my future postings. And learn how to spell.


----------



## Dandog

I apologize to you and you freak out. you should've spent the money on on meds.


----------



## mattg

There is no medication in the world that treats ignorance.


----------



## Dusty56

Atta boy , Matt ! 
The Ignoramus needs to mind his own business if he has nothing beneficial to add to your post. How does he consider his comment to be an apology in any way , shape or form ?
Why would a woodworker want to spend another 30 seconds using a calculator to convert a measurement when it has already been done by a tool in one second or less ? 
Spend 100's of dollars on a Starrett and then still have to convert afterwards ?? 
Just NOT making any sense in my book : (


----------



## DaveTPilot

Matt,

Nice review thank you for posting. I also have to say that I totally understand how you feel. I hope that the serious woodworkers on this site don't allow the few "warped boards" to ruin our experience. This is a great site overall and we just can't run away from the few that feel like they have something to prove. 
I am all for personal blog pages, I have one myself, but don't let a few jack wagons push us away from a great community of serious woodworkers. There is so much excellent information here and most people are non-critical and are willing to share their vast experience and knowledge.

By the way…woodtalkonline is great and those guys are always giving kudos to this site. I listen to the podcasts and I feel like if I saw Marc or Matt at a Starbucks I could sit and have coffee with them as if I've known them for years.


----------

